# Wijnaldum è della Roma. Tutto fatto



## Tifo'o (1 Agosto 2022)

Wijanaldum è della Roma, come riporta Calciomercato.com, arriverà con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto a 10 mln che può diventare obbligo in caso di CL per la Roma. Ingaggio da 7 mln di euro ma il primo anno il PSG cotribuirà con il 40%


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Wijanaldum è della Roma, come riporta Calciomercato.com, arriverà con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto a 10 mln che può diventare obbligo in caso di CL per la Roma. Ingaggio da 7 mln di euro ma il primo anno il PSG cotribuirà con il 40%


La domanda che mi pongo è la solita: ma se la Roma elargisce questi stipendi con fatturato più basso del nostro, mi spiegate perché il Milan non deve poterlo fare?


----------



## davoreb (1 Agosto 2022)

Grande colopo


----------



## Prealpi (1 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Wijanaldum è della Roma, come riporta Calciomercato.com, arriverà con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto a 10 mln che può diventare obbligo in caso di CL per la Roma. Ingaggio da 7 mln di euro ma il primo anno il PSG cotribuirà con il 40%


La Roma sta caricando parecchio il monte ingaggi, secondo me è un rischio prendere così tanti calciatori già in la con gli anni


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Wijanaldum è della Roma, come riporta Calciomercato.com, arriverà con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto a 10 mln che può diventare obbligo in caso di CL per la Roma. Ingaggio da 7 mln di euro ma il primo anno il PSG cotribuirà con il 40%


Un grande mah. 7 netti a un over 30! 
In generale Direi che possiamo salutare Renato…


----------



## Baba (1 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La domanda che mi pongo è la solita: ma se la Roma elargisce questi stipendi con fatturato più basso del nostro, mi spiegate perché il Milan non deve poterlo fare?


Se lo avesse preso il Milan con quello stipendio il giorno dopo ci sarebbe stata la fila davanti a Casa Milan per l’aumento di ingaggio degli altri nostri giocatori. Alla Roma non può succede perché sono scarsi.


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La domanda che mi pongo è la solita: ma se la Roma elargisce questi stipendi con fatturato più basso del nostro, mi spiegate perché il Milan non deve poterlo fare?


Perché noi si punta a fare pari… loro chiuderanno a -100 milioni verosimilmente


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Agosto 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Se lo avesse preso il Milan con quello stipendio il giorno dopo ci sarebbe stata la fila davanti a Casa Milan per l’aumento di ingaggio degli altri nostri giocatori. Alla Roma non può succede perché sono scarsi.


Occhio… io non ho parlato di Wijnaldum… dico in generale. A oggi nella rosa del Milan non ce n’è uno che supera i 4.5… il rischio concreto è perdere Leao a zero se non gli dai 7.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La domanda che mi pongo è la solita: ma se la Roma elargisce questi stipendi con fatturato più basso del nostro, mi spiegate perché il Milan non deve poterlo fare?


É stato il primo approccio di Elliot (con Leonardo).
Vicirdate Higuain in prestito piú diritto a 9 netti l’anno?
o Paquetá a 41 milioni e Piatek a 45, Caldara a 35?

poi constato che fosse un metodo rischia tutto con il quale o facevi bingo o finivi in un buco senza fondo ha cambiato strategia e direi che ha fatto bene.


----------



## Bataille (1 Agosto 2022)

Serva da _memento _a un certo Renato Sanches. In quel di Parigi non hanno alcun problema a disfarsi di un grosso investimento fatto un anno prima se non rispetta immediatamente le aspettative. Faccia la buona scelta.


----------



## The P (1 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Wijanaldum è della Roma, come riporta Calciomercato.com, arriverà con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto a 10 mln che può diventare obbligo in caso di CL per la Roma. Ingaggio da 7 mln di euro ma il primo anno il PSG cotribuirà con il 40%


Giocatore di livello superiore che l’anno prima di approdare al PSG era stato assoluto protagonista con il Liverpool.

Spero non sia bollito perché il campionato italiano ha bisogno di questi profili.


----------



## Djici (1 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Wijanaldum è della Roma, come riporta Calciomercato.com, arriverà con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto a 10 mln che può diventare obbligo in caso di CL per la Roma. Ingaggio da 7 mln di euro ma il primo anno il PSG cotribuirà con il 40%


Proprietà ambiziosa.
Poi magari finiscono undicesimi.
Ma almeno ci provano


----------



## mil77 (1 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Un grande mah. 7 netti a un over 30!
> In generale Direi che possiamo salutare Renato…


7 è quello che prende lui. La roma gliene paga poco più della metà


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Agosto 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> 7 è quello che prende lui. La roma gliene paga poco più della metà


Il primo anno , ma se vanno in champions…


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Proprietà ambiziosa.
> Poi magari finiscono undicesimi.
> Ma almeno ci provano


“Fare o NON fare, non esiste provare” (cit.)


----------



## Baba (1 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Occhio… io non ho parlato di Wijnaldum… dico in generale. A oggi nella rosa del Milan non ce n’è uno che supera i 4.5… il rischio concreto è perdere Leao a zero se non gli dai 7.


Se Leao chiederà 7 sono sicuro che glie li daranno. Il tetto c’è ma ci posso essere anche delle eccezioni. Il problema è se Leao dovesse chiederne 10. In quel caso se ne andrebbe a zero.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É stato il primo approccio di Elliot (con Leonardo).
> Vicirdate Higuain in prestito piú diritto a 9 netti l’anno?
> o Paquetá a 41 milioni e Piatek a 45, Caldara a 35?
> 
> poi constato che fosse un metodo rischia tutto con il quale o facevi bingo o finivi in un buco senza fondo ha cambiato strategia e direi che ha fatto bene.


Io sto dicendo un’altra cosa però. Dico perché il Milan non concede quegli stipendi a chi dimostra di meritarli, come Leao per esempio. A Leao o gli dai 7 o lo perdi a zero… e lo dico molto tranquillamente,sarebbe da inetti perdere un giocatore del genere a parametro zero per la schiena dritta.


----------



## Rickrossonero (1 Agosto 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Se Leao chiederà 7 sono sicuro che glie li daranno. Il tetto c’è ma ci posso essere anche delle eccezioni. Il problema è se Leao dovesse chiederne 10. In quel caso se ne andrebbe a zero.


Comunque ad oggi 6 ml per leao sono giusti,è una bestia ma non è Vinicius o mbappe.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io sto dicendo un’altra cosa però. Dico perché il Milan non concede quegli stipendi a chi dimostra di meritarli, come Leao per esempio. A Leao o gli dai 7 o lo perdi a zero… e lo dico molto tranquillamente,sarebbe da inetti perdere un giocatore del genere a parametro zero per la schiena dritta.


Penso la schiena dritta c'entri ben poco. Se i proprietari non vogliono pagare certi stipendi, molto semplicemente non lo fanno. Anche per questo non vedo l'ora se ne vadano via.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La domanda che mi pongo è la solita: ma se la Roma elargisce questi stipendi con fatturato più basso del nostro, mi spiegate perché il Milan non deve poterlo fare?


Aridaje con sta finta domanda, il Milan se vuole domani mattina va a prende un giocatore da 100 milioni e 30 di stipendio e spende come lo scorso anno. 

Il Milan non lo vuole fare perchè fa una politica diversa, e i risultati gli stanno dando ragione. 

Pagavi Calhanoglu 6 milioni netti =12 lordi 
con i 12 lordi ci hai preso DE Katelaere e Adli ( cartellino + stipendio lordo ) 

Vedi te.


----------



## Masanijey (1 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Wijanaldum è della Roma, come riporta Calciomercato.com, arriverà con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto a 10 mln che può diventare obbligo in caso di CL per la Roma. Ingaggio da 7 mln di euro ma il primo anno il PSG cotribuirà con il 40%


Eccallà.. Brutta notizia


----------



## sunburn (1 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io sto dicendo un’altra cosa però. Dico perché il Milan non concede quegli stipendi a chi dimostra di meritarli, come Leao per esempio. A Leao o gli dai 7 o lo perdi a zero… e lo dico molto tranquillamente,sarebbe da inetti perdere un giocatore del genere a parametro zero per la schiena dritta.


Una curiosità. Se tu fossi il dirigente responsabile del mercato di un club che punta a vincere il campionato e fare una CL di buon livello e avessi un budget illimitato, offriresti 60-70 milioni più 10 netti di ingaggio per Donnarumma o 35-40 più 6 netti di ingaggio per il turco o 40-45 più 8 netti a Kessié? 
Se la risposta è no, hai il motivo per il quale non sono stati rinnovati(ci sarebbero rimasti sul groppone).
Se la risposta è sì, meno male che tu non sei il DS del Milan…


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Agosto 2022)

Comunque non invidio NESSUN acquisto over 30 manco fosse messi.

I cicli si aprono con i cdk, gli Adli, i KALULU, i Leao. Prendendo i top talenti under 23. In modo da averli nel loro massimo prime fisico (23-27 anni).

Chissenefrega di Winaldum, Di Maria o Pogba per un anno o due! Anzi ben vengano che dominiamo per altri 5 anni.

Mi preoccupo più per i colpi vlahovic, udogie, lautaro, Asslani, tutta gente under 23 quando presa che se si dimostra forte gli resta per anni e che anno dopo anno fino al 27-28 migliora ogni anno.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Agosto 2022)

Mourinho 7 milioni l'anno, Dybala 6, Wijnacoso 7, Belotti 3 per scaldare la panchina, e l'anno scorso hanno fatto una campagna da 100 milioni.
Mi sembra tutto molto strano per una squadra che ha un fatturato inferiore al nostro, che arriva da un sesto e un settimo posto e che ha una situazione economica non proprio florida.
Altro esempio di come il FFP sia una pagliacciata tirata fuori dai soliti noti quando fa comodo.


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2022)

Quello che hanno combinato in questi anni ha 0 senso, di fatto partivano da una squadra priva di un sistema di gioco importante, l'anno scorso hanno pagato l'inglese 60 mln e preso Mourinho, rosa scarsotta e senza senso, hanno fatto 60 punti e non l'hanno mai vista, hanno vinto quel torneo dei povery e quest'anno stanno mettendo ancora il carico, senza cedere, ovviamente gente presa a 0 che però gli carica il monte ingaggi ed è un rischio perché poi ti rimane sul groppone.
E quindi? si fanno così le contender per lo scudo? senza passare dal via? in difesa sono penosi, a cc sono da vedere, in attacco il fenomeno portoghese l'anno scorso non capiva dove far giocare Zaniolo e adesso sembra stiano facendo un mercato incredibile.
Il calcio a questi livelli non è così semplice, prendi gente a 0, spendi 70 mln per la punta, mi spiace ma mi aspetto che sbattano il muso per bene anche quest'anno dove all'inizio saranno da scudo e poi man mano si ritireranno (soprattutto perché hanno preso gente nuova e dietro la difesa è lo stesso schifo degli altri anni).


----------



## chicagousait (1 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La domanda che mi pongo è la solita: ma se la Roma elargisce questi stipendi con fatturato più basso del nostro, mi spiegate perché il Milan non deve poterlo fare?


Semplicemente perché non c'è la volontà di farlo


----------



## numero 3 (1 Agosto 2022)

Non so da che parte cominciare a parlare male...
Di Wijnaldum che accecato dai soldi va a NON giocare nel PSG, del PSG che come un bambino di 5 anni si stufa del giocattolo subito e ne vuole un altro...e della Roma che si tira in casa un giocatore 30enne che è fermo da un anno e che lo paga intero di ingaggio dall'anno prossimo....
Mah....


----------



## diavolo (1 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La domanda che mi pongo è la solita: ma se la Roma elargisce questi stipendi con fatturato più basso del nostro, mi spiegate perché il Milan non deve poterlo fare?


È chiaro che la nostra proprietà non intenda più ripianare bilanci negativi e anzi possibilmente gradirebbe intascare utili.


----------



## Cantastorie (1 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Wijanaldum è della Roma, come riporta Calciomercato.com, arriverà con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto a 10 mln che può diventare obbligo in caso di CL per la Roma. Ingaggio da 7 mln di euro ma il primo anno il PSG cotribuirà con il 40%


Secondo me questa mossa, unita all’arrivo di Belotti, è il preludio al ritorno in rossonero di Cristante.
Belotti va in lista UEFA al posto di Cristante per il vivaio Nazionale, Cristante invece viene a rimpolpare i nostri home made


----------



## Tsitsipas (1 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Comunque non invidio NESSUN acquisto over 30 manco fosse messi.
> 
> I cicli si aprono con i cdk, gli Adli, i KALULU, i Leao. Prendendo i top talenti under 23. In modo da averli nel loro massimo prime fisico (23-27 anni).
> 
> ...


può essere condivisibile ma per quanto riguarda la Roma non è così. questo è un gran colpo perché si inserisce in un contesto in cui ci sono tanti giovani che finora hanno vinto poco (la conference è sempre la coppa riservata ai settimi) e così possono alzare l'asticella.

la vera vittima di questa campagna romana è il napoli che si ritrova già dietro ai giallorossi


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Agosto 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> può essere condivisibile ma per quanto riguarda la Roma non è così. questo è un gran colpo perché si inserisce in un contesto in cui ci sono tanti giovani che finora hanno vinto poco (la conference è sempre la coppa riservata ai settimi) e così possono alzare l'asticella.
> 
> la vera vittima di questa campagna romana è il napoli che si ritrova già dietro ai giallorossi


Infatti penso che restando così le cose,il Napoli sìa irrimediabilmente fuori dai primi 4 posti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Agosto 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> può essere condivisibile ma per quanto riguarda la Roma non è così. questo è un gran colpo perché si inserisce in un contesto in cui ci sono tanti giovani che finora hanno vinto poco (la conference è sempre la coppa riservata ai settimi) e così possono alzare l'asticella.
> 
> la vera vittima di questa campagna romana è il napoli che si ritrova già dietro ai giallorossi


Ma i giovani forti della Roma quali sono?
Zaniolo che si è rotto 2 crociati e che ha collezionato più ammonizioni che gol fatti in campionato, poi chi hanno?
Darboe? Zalewski o come si chiama?
Non è una domanda retorica, non ho ben chiara la rosa della Roma quindi è giusto una curiosità.
Gli unici giovani che vedrei bene nella nostra rosa sono Abraham e Pellegrini che però ha già 26 anni, giovane ma non giovanissimo.


----------



## Viulento (1 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Occhio… io non ho parlato di Wijnaldum… dico in generale. A oggi nella rosa del Milan non ce n’è uno che supera i 4.5… il rischio concreto è perdere Leao a zero se non gli dai 7.


ad oggi chiede 7, poi a gennaio chiedera' 8.5 e a giugno del prossimo anno 10.

continuamo a rimandare pure.


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2022)

come previsto e scritto...ha aspettato il 31 luglio per intascarsi 3 milionil, altra clausola demenziale inventata dal leonardo


----------



## Simo98 (1 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Comunque non invidio NESSUN acquisto over 30 manco fosse messi.
> 
> I cicli si aprono con i cdk, gli Adli, i KALULU, i Leao. Prendendo i top talenti under 23. In modo da averli nel loro massimo prime fisico (23-27 anni).
> 
> ...


Bravissimo 
Quei colpi hanno senso in una squadra già completa su cui innalzare il livello


----------



## Tsitsipas (1 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma i giovani forti della Roma quali sono?
> Zaniolo che si è rotto 2 crociati e che ha collezionato più ammonizioni che gol fatti in campionato, poi chi hanno?
> Darboe? Zalewski o come si chiama?
> Non è una domanda retorica, non ho ben chiara la rosa della Roma quindi è giusto una curiosità.
> Gli unici giovani che vedrei bene nella nostra rosa sono Abraham e Pellegrini che però ha già 26 anni, giovane ma non giovanissimo.


zalewski è molto forte. abraham viene da una stagione condita da 27 gol. ibanez ha 23 anni e vale 20 milioni (transfermarkt). Bove è interessante, idem Volpato. e zaniolo con tutti i crociati rotti è pure molto forte


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Agosto 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aridaje con sta finta domanda, il Milan se vuole domani mattina va a prende un giocatore da 100 milioni e 30 di stipendio e spende come lo scorso anno.
> 
> Il Milan non lo vuole fare perchè fa una politica diversa, e i risultati gli stanno dando ragione.
> 
> ...


Il Milan semplicemente ha una proprietà taccagna che non spende il necessario. Perché alla fine del discorso puoi rinnovare alcuni che ti interessano davvero, lasciandone andare via altri. Il nodo è semplicemente che non lo vuole fare... Certamente la mia domanda è retorica e come al solito ho ricevuto risposta faziosa.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Agosto 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Se lo avesse preso il Milan con quello stipendio il giorno dopo ci sarebbe stata la fila davanti a Casa Milan per l’aumento di ingaggio degli altri nostri giocatori. Alla Roma non può succede perché sono scarsi.


Invece da noi c'è la coda di chi pensa di andarsene via a zero

Donnarumma 
Calhanoglu 
Kessie
(Bennacer?) 
(Leao?)


----------



## alexpozzi90 (1 Agosto 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Secondo me questa mossa, unita all’arrivo di Belotti, è il preludio al ritorno in rossonero di Cristante.
> Belotti va in lista UEFA al posto di Cristante per il vivaio Nazionale, Cristante invece viene a rimpolpare i nostri home made


Non penso, Cristante era il loro miglior centrocampista (Matic lol) e Wijnaldum bisogna vedere se non è bolso/rotto. La Roma chiederebbe 20M minimo e figurati se li spendiamo per Cristante.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Agosto 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> zalewski è molto forte. abraham viene da una stagione condita da 27 gol. ibanez ha 23 anni e vale 20 milioni (transfermarkt). Bove è interessante, idem Volpato. e zaniolo con tutti i crociati rotti è pure molto forte


Ibanez e Zalewski francamente non mi dicono nulla, anzi Ibanez per me è un gran bel cesso sinceramente.
Ricordo l'assist che fece a Giroud nel gol del 2-0 di Messias o una mega cappellata in un derby credo dell'anno scorso.
Bovo e Volpato credo non abbiano collezionato più di 10 presenze nei campionati maggiori.
Alla fine è come pensavo, gli unici buoni secondo me sono Abraham e Zaniolo (che a me non piace).


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Agosto 2022)

Attendiamo la contromossa del PSG con Sanchez....


----------



## Cantastorie (1 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Non penso, Cristante era il loro miglior centrocampista (Matic lol) e Wijnaldum bisogna vedere se non è bolso/rotto. La Roma chiederebbe 20M minimo e figurati se li spendiamo per Cristante.


Vediamo… ho questa sensazione… anche perché Cristante scade nel 2024


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Una curiosità. Se tu fossi il dirigente responsabile del mercato di un club che punta a vincere il campionato e fare una CL di buon livello e avessi un budget illimitato, offriresti 60-70 milioni più 10 netti di ingaggio per Donnarumma o 35-40 più 6 netti di ingaggio per il turco o 40-45 più 8 netti a Kessié?
> Se la risposta è no, hai il motivo per il quale non sono stati rinnovati(ci sarebbero rimasti sul groppone).
> Se la risposta è sì, meno male che tu non sei il DS del Milan…


Beh tra questi il problema ad oggi è Kessiè che secondo me avrebbe meritato uno sforzo in più. Per il resto, se decidi di non rinnovare perché ti rifiuti di rinnovare a certe cifre e risparmi molto nelle commissioni devi avere notevoli disponibilità per i cartellini e io tutta questa disponibilità non la noto... Con i budget che ti danno, puoi spendere circa 15 milioni ad acquisto... Tanto è che quando decidono di giocarsi la fiche pesante su uno, poi restano buchi. Abbiamo un payroll che consentirebbe ben altro.


----------



## Mika (1 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La domanda che mi pongo è la solita: ma se la Roma elargisce questi stipendi con fatturato più basso del nostro, mi spiegate perché il Milan non deve poterlo fare?


L'abbiamo fatto nell'estate del 2017, ti ricordi come è finito il nostro all-in?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> L'abbiamo fatto nell'estate del 2017, ti ricordi come è finito il nostro all-in?


Che poi stava anche funzionando visto che siamo stati quarti per gran parte del girone di ritorno, ma ci siamo fatti rubare una marea di punti dall'Atalanta nei mesi di Marzo e Aprile.
Rimango ancora dell'idea che se fosse rimasto Mihajlovic o un vero allenatore invece di quell'incapace di Gattuso (parlo di Gattuso allenatore) saremmo arrivati quarti quell'anno.
EDIT
Ah tu parlavi di Mirabelli e Fassone, io mi riferivo dell'all in di Leonardo con Paquetà e Piatek e con Elliott come proprietario, non del Milan cinese.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> L'abbiamo fatto nell'estate del 2017, ti ricordi come è finito il nostro all-in?


Dare 7 a chi lo merita non significa fare all-in.. che poi parliamo del peggior dirigente visto al Milan per quanto riguarda Mirabelli.


----------



## bmb (1 Agosto 2022)

Eh, questi hanno colpato il gap. Il prossimo anno ci finiscono avanti con lo spumeggiante calcio dello Specialone.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Eh, questi hanno colpato il gap. Il prossimo anno ci finiscono avanti con lo spumeggiante calcio dello Specialone.


Col Tottenham hanno fatto il solito golletto su calcio da fermo poi si sono messi tutti sulla linea della porta a difendere.
Un po' come hanno fatto durante tutta la Conference League.


----------



## Mika (1 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Che poi stava anche funzionando visto che siamo stati quarti per gran parte del girone di ritorno, ma ci siamo fatti rubare una marea di punti dall'Atalanta nei mesi di Marzo e Aprile.
> Rimango ancora dell'idea che se fosse rimasto Mihajlovic o un vero allenatore invece di quell'incapace di Gattuso (parlo di Gattuso allenatore) saremmo arrivati quarti quell'anno.
> EDIT
> Ah tu parlavi di Mirabelli e Fassone, io mi riferivo dell'all in di Leonardo con Paquetà e Piatek e con Elliott come proprietario, non del Milan cinese.


Esatto Mirabelli e Fassone. Ah ok  Leonardo ha bruciato solo 70M Mirabelli ha bruciato 220M in una situazione finanziaria già precaria che se non eravamo il Milan ci mandava in bancarotta con iscrizione in D. Ma siamo troppo grossi per fallire e avevamo Elliot con le azioni in pegno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io sto dicendo un’altra cosa però. Dico perché il Milan non concede quegli stipendi a chi dimostra di meritarli, come Leao per esempio. A Leao o gli dai 7 o lo perdi a zero… e lo dico molto tranquillamente,sarebbe da inetti perdere un giocatore del genere a parametro zero per la schiena dritta.


Questo è vero.
Ma a quanto pare Mendes ha iniziato a fare come il procuratore di Kessie: ti offro 3,5 e ne chiede 4,5. Quando offro 4,5 ne chiedo 6. Quando ti offro 5,5 per venirti incontro tu chiedi 8 e io allora capisco.
Il tuo vero obbiettivo non è rinnovare ad una cifra adeguata, ma.libwrarsi a zero per prendere l'auto ingaggio + mega commissione.

Bisognerebbe avere la capacità di cederlo a quel punto, ma se la volontà del procuratore è prendere tempo e non fare nessuna cessione... Ecco che siamo a quel punto. Bici dicono che il Milan si sia già spunto a 5,5 e Mendes chieda 7. Per me arriveremo a 7, ma a quel punto Mendes chiederá 9


----------



## livestrong (1 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Questo è vero.
> Ma a quanto pare Mendes ha iniziato a fare come il procuratore di Kessie: ti offro 3,5 e ne chiede 4,5. Quando offro 4,5 ne chiedo 6. Quando ti offro 5,5 per venirti incontro tu chiedi 8 e io allora capisco.
> Il tuo vero obbiettivo non è rinnovare ad una cifra adeguata, ma.libwrarsi a zero per prendere l'auto ingaggio + mega commissione.
> 
> Bisognerebbe avere la capacità di cederlo a quel punto, ma se la volontà del procuratore è prendere tempo e non fare nessuna cessione... Ecco che siamo a quel punto. Bici dicono che il Milan si sia già spunto a 5,5 e Mendes chieda 7. Per me arriveremo a 7, ma a quel punto Mendes chiederá 9


Se si attende di vedergli fare prestazioni da fenomeno anche in questa stagione è chiaro che poi inizi a chiedere ancor di più. Se credi in un giocatore e vuoi farne il centro del tuo progetto devi cercare di trattenerlo a ogni costo. Secondo me o non sono del tutto convinti di Leao top player, oppure non hanno proprio voglia di spingersi oltre una certa soglia


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Questo è vero.
> Ma a quanto pare Mendes ha iniziato a fare come il procuratore di Kessie: ti offro 3,5 e ne chiede 4,5. Quando offro 4,5 ne chiedo 6. Quando ti offro 5,5 per venirti incontro tu chiedi 8 e io allora capisco.
> Il tuo vero obbiettivo non è rinnovare ad una cifra adeguata, ma.libwrarsi a zero per prendere l'auto ingaggio + mega commissione.
> 
> Bisognerebbe avere la capacità di cederlo a quel punto, ma se la volontà del procuratore è prendere tempo e non fare nessuna cessione... Ecco che siamo a quel punto. Bici dicono che il Milan si sia già spunto a 5,5 e Mendes chieda 7. Per me arriveremo a 7, ma a quel punto Mendes chiederá 9


Va bene, vuoi tenere il payroll basso e non pagare le commissioni, ma a quel punto non si può giustificare neanche la scarsa disponibilità per i cartellini... Abbiamo un payroll bassissimo in confronto all'Inter, che può essere un bene. Però se devi sostituire tre giocatori e prenderne tre da Milan non puoi mandare in giro i dirigenti con 50 milioni per sostituirne tre. 
Dico che se da una parte vuoi essere irreprensibile, dall'altra parte devi permettere di schiacciare sull'acceleratore. C'è N'Dicka libero, è una occasione.. permetti a Maldini di coglierla. Invece ci sono dei target di natura finanziaria che il fondo si è prefissato, pertanto ulteriori vincoli che esulano dalla competitività della squadra.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Agosto 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Penso la schiena dritta c'entri ben poco. Se i proprietari non vogliono pagare certi stipendi, molto semplicemente non lo fanno. Anche per questo non vedo l'ora se ne vadano via.


Schiena dritta è una espressione generica... Chiaro che è la proprietà che da quelle direttive.


----------



## loser (1 Agosto 2022)

Lo paga 4,2 milioni per un anno e dopo 1 anno vedranno se riscatarlo,buonissima operazione


----------



## sunburn (1 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh tra questi il problema ad oggi è Kessiè che secondo me avrebbe meritato uno sforzo in più. Per il resto, se decidi di non rinnovare perché ti rifiuti di rinnovare a certe cifre e risparmi molto nelle commissioni devi avere notevoli disponibilità per i cartellini e io tutta questa disponibilità non la noto... Con i budget che ti danno, puoi spendere circa 15 milioni ad acquisto... Tanto è che quando decidono di giocarsi la fiche pesante su uno, poi restano buchi. Abbiamo un payroll che consentirebbe ben altro.


Ce l’abbiamo perché non abbiamo fatto i rinnovi di cui sopra… Quei tre avrebbero avuto un costo di una quarantina di milioni all’anno(più commissioni).
A ogni modo, io son sempre stato favorevole al non rinnovo di quei tre alle cifre che chiedevano perché ho sempre pensato non valessero quel che chiedevano.
Invece, su quello che sembra essere il diktat della proprietà, e cioè risparmiare risparmiare risparmiare, non posso che essere molto critico.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ce l’abbiamo perché non abbiamo fatto i rinnovi di cui sopra… Quei tre avrebbero avuto un costo di una quarantina di milioni all’anno(più commissioni).
> A ogni modo, io son sempre stato favorevole al non rinnovo di quei tre alle cifre che chiedevano perché ho sempre pensato non valessero quel che chiedevano.
> Invece, su quello che sembra essere il diktat della proprietà, e cioè risparmiare risparmiare risparmiare, non posso che essere molto critico.


Ce lo abbiamo ma il problema è che non lo usiamo. Come detto a un altro utente, se decidi di non rinnovare a cifre elevate e soprattutto risparmi molto in termini di commissioni non ci dovrebbero essere ragioni per non avere budget importanti per i cartellini (o se non piace la parola budget, diciamo disponibilità). A oggi non vedo nè l'uno nè l'altro... costringere i tuoi dirigenti a prendere tre giocatori con 50 milioni non mi pare sia indice di grandi disponibilità neanche in fatto di cartellini. Mi pare che si pretenda la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca, ecco.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Agosto 2022)

dovrebbe liberare renato sanches al PSG? probabile, e controcorrente ne sono pure felice. DI giocatori che fanno bene 10 partite all'anno non vado matto.


----------



## King of the North (1 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La domanda che mi pongo è la solita: ma se la Roma elargisce questi stipendi con fatturato più basso del nostro, mi spiegate perché il Milan non deve poterlo fare?


Il Milan ha l’obiettivo di arrivare finalmente ad un bilancio in utile. L’unico modo per migliorare La Rosa pur rimanendo nei parametri è acquistare giovani promesse con un ingaggio basso. Sono scelte. C’è chi punta alla figurina con ingaggio elevato e chi da 30mln per


----------



## Garrincha (1 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Perché noi si punta a fare pari… loro chiuderanno a -100 milioni verosimilmente


Di cartellini finora hanno speso moderatamente, due p0, un prestito e il terzino a non so quanto. Bisogna vedere quanto hanno pagato di commissioni i due p0 ma hanno anche ceduto qualche giocatore, se non sono pari non dovrebbe esserci una forbice elevata tra entrate e uscite. 

Il monte ingaggi può essere salito ma non è detto, dipende dagli stipendi risparmiati per le cessioni definitive o in prestito, hanno ancora qualche esubero da piazzare


----------



## Jino (1 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mourinho 7 milioni l'anno, Dybala 6, Wijnacoso 7, Belotti 3 per scaldare la panchina, e l'anno scorso hanno fatto una campagna da 100 milioni.
> Mi sembra tutto molto strano per una squadra che ha un fatturato inferiore al nostro, che arriva da un sesto e un settimo posto e che ha una situazione economica non proprio florida.
> Altro esempio di come il FFP sia una pagliacciata tirata fuori dai soliti noti quando fa comodo.



Stanno provando a fare all-in per dare una squadra da quarto posto a Mou altrimenti leva le tende. E se non ci arrivano scapperà più di qualcuno, e non a caso hanno provato a cedere Zaniolo per fare cassa.


----------



## folletto (2 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> dovrebbe liberare renato sanches al PSG? probabile, e controcorrente ne sono pure felice. DI giocatori che fanno bene 10 partite all'anno non vado matto.


Io credo che Wijnaldum se sta bene è più forte di Sanches, al Liverpool faceva paura e non credo sia diventato una pippa. Nel marasma PSG ci sta che un calciatore non riesca ad esprimersi ma in Italia imho l’olandese farà la differenza. Io lo prenderei anche se ormai ha 30 anni, sarà che è sempre stato un mio pallino ma vederlo in rossonero mi gaserebbe tanto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Wijanaldum è della Roma, come riporta Calciomercato.com, arriverà con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto a 10 mln che può diventare obbligo in caso di CL per la Roma. Ingaggio da 7 mln di euro ma il primo anno il PSG cotribuirà con il 40%



grande colpo. Questo è già uno dei centrocampisti più forti e completi in Serie A. 

Non significa che farà bene, ma questo è un grande acquisto. Ottima campagna acquisti della Roma che si è rafforzata e darà qualche grana in più.


----------



## folletto (2 Agosto 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> grande colpo. Questo è già uno dei centrocampisti più forti e completi in Serie A.
> 
> Non significa che farà bene, ma questo è un grande acquisto. Ottima campagna acquisti della Roma che si è rafforzata e darà qualche grana in più.


Da quello che sento però ancora non c’è accordo col PSG


----------

